# Microsoft Released XNA Game Studio 2.0



## Kreij (Dec 15, 2007)

As the title says, version 2.0 is out.

Sorry for no link but I am at home on dial-up and by the time I looked up the link most of you would have it downloaded already. 

Besides, if you can't find the site you may want to consider another carreer than programming.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 15, 2007)

Cool. Upgrading now.

No Studio 2008 support? Oh well, I'm still too novice to notice the difference 

My goal after finishing up some tutorials I'm working on... plan out and start on a Castle Of The Winds style RPG.


----------

